# Are campy freehub bodies rebuildable? FH-RE415 NLA



## LigonierA1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I ask as the FH-RE415 freehub body on my 1999 Nucleon wheelset has finally given up after 10,000+ miles. I contacted my local Campy Pro Shop and was told the following:

"Your freehub is no longer made by Campy. Campy does sell a replacement kit to update the freehub and axle. The cost is approx. $ 160.00 and will be back in stock early Sept, after the Italian vaction period. "

The freehub body doesn't look like much more than 3 spring loaded pawls and two cartridge bearings inside. I was thinking if I could press those bearings out and back in...why couldn't I rebuild it rather than buy new? Any thoughts or experience with this idea?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

LigonierA1 said:


> I ask as the FH-RE415 freehub body on my 1999 Nucleon wheelset has finally given up after 10,000+ miles. I contacted my local Campy Pro Shop and was told the following:
> 
> "Your freehub is no longer made by Campy. Campy does sell a replacement kit to update the freehub and axle. The cost is approx. $ 160.00 and will be back in stock early Sept, after the Italian vaction period. "
> 
> The freehub body doesn't look like much more than 3 spring loaded pawls and two cartridge bearings inside. I was thinking if I could press those bearings out and back in...why couldn't I rebuild it rather than buy new? Any thoughts or experience with this idea?


The bearings are replaceable but a real pain in the ass. I did mine a few weeks ago and it was beyond difficult due to the design of the lock ring. If you have the time and patience, you can purchase bearings (mine were size 6803 but check the drawings/part list) for around $10-15 each. The inner and out bearings are identical with a metal sleeve separating them. The outer (towards the dropout) is pressed in and comes out pretty easily with a punch from the inside. The inner bearing has a retaining ring that is exceedingly difficult to remove. I once you have the retaining ring out, a few taps with a punch will remove the bearing. The new inner bearing sits in the slot and is retained by the ring. The outbearing is pressed in. I used a wooden dowel and gently tapped it into place. Can't help you with the pawls.


----------



## LigonierA1 (Aug 12, 2005)

BB, 
Thanks for the feedback. I'm very intrigued, I think I'll give this a shot.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

New freehub bodies come with springs and pawls. I bought a Veloce 10 sp cassette hub to upgrade a 1995 Chorus hub to 10 sp several years ago. Cost was about $75 from my LBS. Any Chorus or lower 8 sp hub all use the steel cassette hub body. So an Athena 9 sp or any small axle steel cassette hub will fit. Record hubs have the oversize axle and use a special freehub body.


----------

